# Crisp Delf mine, Skelmersdale, - September 2008



## bungle666 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well aflter a week away, i was desprate to get out and do something. i have looked at crisp delf before and thought hmmmmmmm that looks LOVELLY!! so after a few calls a small meet was setup!!

Myself and thenewmendoza met bigjobs, littlejobs and stoka in a car park and we were off to the mine!!

it has to be said this place is AWESOME!! the pics really do not show the scale of the place, its HUGE!! 

anyhow, pics!!












looking up towards the exit!!





giant jengatastic is this place!!





the workers took some real care down here, there are wetaining walls built by the dry stone method, that look SUPERB!





some hanging death!!





another levell, more jengatstic shots!!





small off tunell that leads into the last section.......





OR if you dont fancy the tunnel, you can go over the top!!





the LEANING towers of jenga!!





another worrying point is the fact the roof is held up this rather rotten telegraph pole.......





me looking at a MASSIVE rock fall


B..


----------



## Reaperman (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks Brilliant. But please remember not to post exact dates.

Cheers,


----------



## King Al (Sep 15, 2008)

Realy cool pics, those jenga looking towers are great, the place looks like another planet


----------



## Alley (Sep 15, 2008)

The wooden pole may be for monitoring the height of the roof. 
They are loosely fitted, held in with stones and if the roof sinks the pole 
gets jammed and it's time to get out...


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 15, 2008)

Excellent mine this. Love all those deads stacked up at the side, and that big shale block thats come down. Quite a nice collapse that.


----------



## rikj (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like the pillars got robbed a bit too much there. At a guess those concrete supports have been added long after closure.. They very much have the look of "Feck me, get something under that roof!"

They aren't really giving much support either. All the stress is effectively going down four small pillars at the corners. Most of the "support" is just empty space. I can't see that any miners would have put them up. Based on no evidence whatsoever I'd guess the council surveyed it at some point in the last 40 years and this was their answer.


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice one. Looks like a really fun explore!  Those support towers look well dodgy though, especially in pic 10!


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 16, 2008)

rikj said:


> Looks like the pillars got robbed a bit too much there. At a guess those concrete supports have been added long after closure.. They very much have the look of "Feck me, get something under that roof!"
> 
> They aren't really giving much support either. All the stress is effectively going down four small pillars at the corners. Most of the "support" is just empty space. I can't see that any miners would have put them up. Based on no evidence whatsoever I'd guess the council surveyed it at some point in the last 40 years and this was their answer.



Was going to say something similar! Also, if the roof falls at that angle (it won't fall as planned!) it will push the stacks sideways.

Nice mine this but rather scary with all that loose stone teetering all around you. Well done for getting in there.


----------

